# Super picture heavy update ;) - 7 FOTD's



## Zoffe (Aug 19, 2008)

1st:

































I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
MAC Luna CCB
MAC Fresh Green Mix
MAC Lucky Jade s/s + MAC Club e/s on top
MAC Juxt e/s
MAC Vanilla pigment
MAC Uppity + Blacktrack f/l to line

Cheeks:
Nart Orgasm blush
MAC Springsheen blush

Lips:
MAC New York Apple l/s
Benefit She Laq

2nd: A little too 80's, maybe? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




















I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco e/s base
Light Blue Mehron color (on lid)
MAC Mutiny pigment (on top of the Mehron. THANK YOU JUDE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My Mutiny never worked for me before!)
Ben Nye Amethyst e/s (above Mutiny)
Ben Nye Cosmic Violet e/s (above Amethyst)
MAC Non-Conformist f/l (upper lashline)
Ben Nye Cosmic Blue e/s (lower lashline)
GOSH white kohl pencil
Probably Ben Nye Ice to highlight?

Cheeks:
?? Could be MAC True Romantic BPB

Lips:
MAC Creme de la femme l/s
Benefit California Kissin' l/g

3rd:
























I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
Metallic gold from the Wolfe Brothers metallic/UV palette (on lid)
MAC Goldmine e/s (on top of the metallic gold)
Metallic purple from the Wolfe Brothers metallic/UV palette (above the gold)
MAC Parfait Amour e/s (on top of the metallic purple)
MAC Beauty Marked e/s (outer crease)
MAC Aqualine LLL (upper lashline)
Ben Nye Cosmic Violet (lower lashline=
MAC Lark About pigment (tearduct area)
Ben Nye Iced Gold e/s (highlight)

Cheeks:
Benefit Posie Tint

Lips:
MAC Backlit 3D glass

4th: I took the pictures for a tutorian on this look... I'll probably have it up tomorrow... The pictures don't do the colors justice AT ALL though /: WHY can I NEVER get purples to show up in pictures?!




































I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco e/s base
Metallic purple from the Wolfe Brothers metallic/UV pallette (on lid)
MAC Pink Opal pigment (on middle of lid and as highlight)
MAC Parfait Amour e/s (on outter and inner corners of lid)
MAC Violet pigment (to blend into highlight)
MAC Beauty Marked e/s (in crease and on lower lashline)
MAC Blacktrack f/l

Cheeks:
??

Lips:
MAC Prize Shine Chrome Glass... Looks kinda gross in the pictures but looked fine IRL /:

Oh.. And excuse the skin... I wasn't wearing foundation 

5th:
































I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco e/s base
MAC Gesso e/s
MAC Pink Vivid pigment
MAC Carbon e/s
MAC Scene e/s
MAC Pink Opal pigment
MAC Blacktrack f/l
HOT makeup glitterliners (on tearduct area and on lashes... That's why they look so clumpy /: Glitter don't show up well in pictures...)

Cheeks:
Benefit Posie tint
MAC Pink Opal pigment

Lips:
MAC Pink Noveau l/s

6th





























I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco eyeshadow base
Ben Nye Sun Yellow e/s
Ben Nye Tangerine e/s
MAC Passionate e/s
MAC Blacktrack f/l

Cheeks:
MAC Azalea blush (HOLY SHIT, this is BRIGHT! I applied it super lightly here)
Benefit High Beam

Lips:
MAC Impassioned l/s

7th: Okay, I know the first lip color looks TERRIBLE! I actually liked the color but not with this look... At all... So I changed the lips, don't worry 
































I used:

Eyes:
ArtDeco e/s base
Brown Mehron color from the pastel palette (on lid)
MAC Coco Beach pigment (over the Mehron color)
MAC Vanilla pigment (middle of lid, to highlight)
MAC Showstopper e/s in crease
MAC Sunset B. e/s above crease
MAC Your Ladyship pigment to highlight
MAC Blacktrack f/l on upper lashline
Blue Borjois eyeliner on lower lashline
MAC Talent Pool on top of the blue liner
GOSH white kohl pencil
MAC Lark About pigment on tearduct area

Cheeks:
Maybelline Dream Mousse blush in "Dollypink"
MAC Light Flush MSF

1st lips:
MAC Saint Germain l/s
MAC Blast O' Blue l/s

2nd:
MAC Nymphette l/g


----------



## MAC*alicious (Aug 19, 2008)

i love them all! you look so gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Aug 19, 2008)

Great looks. I love your style xx


----------



## mena22787 (Aug 19, 2008)

awesome!  love the 5th one especially!


----------



## EllieFerris (Aug 19, 2008)

Your slightly 80's one is my absolutely fave!!! You look great in all of them! (great haircut btw!)


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 19, 2008)

love them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what pink nail polish is that?


----------



## nico (Aug 19, 2008)

You're so pretty.Impassioned looks great on you


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome looks!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Aug 19, 2008)

I really do like the light purple-ish color, but I think I agree with you.  I love your bright lip colors.


----------



## Carlyx (Aug 19, 2008)

You look great


----------



## RobinG (Aug 19, 2008)

Your just amazing. First off your so damn pretty. Second you come up with some awesome color combo's. Third your application skills are great.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Aug 19, 2008)

I always get so excited when i see new posts from you!! Your absolutely beautiful & SUPER talented 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I always say the same things to you because well... I love ya


----------



## n_c (Aug 19, 2008)

#5 & 6 are my fave's!!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the shape of your lips, then I realise I love your whole ensemble


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 19, 2008)

I ser love all the looks!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 19, 2008)

You have mad skills!  And you wear them all so well, to boot.  

LOVE look #1 - I need to pull out New York Apple - just a fabulous classic shade.


----------



## Bianca (Aug 19, 2008)

Hot hot hot!


----------



## Odette (Aug 19, 2008)

An absolutely great use of colour! I love them all!


----------



## x-ivy (Aug 19, 2008)

i love love love the 1st one! green and red are my fav combo, especially on you


----------



## nunu (Aug 19, 2008)

wow, i love them all! you look gorgeous.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 19, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Aug 19, 2008)

Great looks...as usual!!


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 19, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 20, 2008)

:O! I love them all! Looking gooood. I especially like the 2nd and 3rd ones <~~ sucker for bright colors.


----------



## fondue (Aug 20, 2008)

All looks are awesome! You're such a doll


----------



## Floox (Aug 20, 2008)

2, 5, 6,= GORGEOUS! 2 really brings out your eyes!


----------



## spectrolite (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow >_< You are such a talented gal with incredible style. I really love all of the looks but 5 and 6 are my favorite. LOVE the hot pink lips on you.


----------



## lcristina (Aug 21, 2008)

You're adorable. ^^

I am lovin the way you wing out your liner.

I really liked your 80's look.


----------



## rbella (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow!  You are amazing.  Has anyone ever told you that you look like Bjork?  I mean that as a compliment b/c I think she is gorgeous.


----------



## isabellexmc (Oct 18, 2008)

you really suit impassioned x


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 18, 2008)

look all your looks! very gorgeous! you're super talented!


----------



## Rubiez (Oct 18, 2008)

I love the second look!


----------



## BehindBluEyez (Oct 18, 2008)

They all look great! You are really talented! I love how you're able to come up with some great color combos.


----------



## Esme (Oct 19, 2008)

You are gorgeous! And I love your little logo that you watermarked all your pictures with. How cute is that? Wanna design one for me? I am starting a business and need something like that. LOL


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 19, 2008)

you're so talented! all of them are gorgeous. the second one is my favorite though! =)


----------



## smellyocheese (Oct 19, 2008)

I love the smokey pink look and the bright sunset! gorgeous! you're always a great inspiration


----------



## x-ivy (Oct 19, 2008)

Love the 1st one - green eyes and red lips always looks great on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and the 5th one - cute rocker look to me (Y)


----------



## sherox (Oct 20, 2008)

i love the first FOTD! so pretty =]


----------



## amurr (Oct 20, 2008)

wow those are all fantastic looks. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smashinator (Oct 20, 2008)

Wow these are so awesome! Love the bright color combos...


----------



## shootout (Oct 20, 2008)

They're all amazing!
I always love your fotd's.
You're so gorgeous!


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 21, 2008)

wow ! 
i liked ALL looks.. u r so talented... thats amazing..
plz do my makeup also


----------



## Angel Of Moon (Oct 21, 2008)

and BTW i do liked the 7th pic lip color !


----------



## NewlyMACd (Oct 21, 2008)

Loved them all.  Great color combos


----------



## lucentsilver (Oct 21, 2008)

you can pull off the blue lips


----------



## Heiaken (Oct 21, 2008)

All are stunning, but I think that I like the purple one the best


----------



## mslips (Oct 21, 2008)

pretty! i love the purples on you


----------



## Exotic Beauty (Oct 21, 2008)

All of these looks are great!  New York Apple is divine on you...


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Oct 22, 2008)

I LUV your color combos.  Very nice =)


----------



## Almost black. (Oct 22, 2008)

I just can't describe how much I like you looks


----------



## bsquared (Oct 23, 2008)

*they're all great! *


----------



## daydweam (Dec 7, 2008)

You are so talented! Love all the wonderful colours! But I think my favs are no.1 and no.2! The gold and green is such a beautiful combination!


----------



## Rennah (Dec 7, 2008)

I love them all, but especially #3 & #6!

You are beautiful.


----------



## Tonitra (Dec 7, 2008)

These are amazing looks and you're incredibly gorgeous! Thank you so much for sharing these!


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 7, 2008)

loves 1st and 5th!


----------



## Yagmur (Dec 7, 2008)

Awesome! I love the 7th one especially, with Nymphette l/g


----------



## piN.up (Dec 7, 2008)

Great looks!!! Your liner is soooo perfect!!!


----------



## fallenzero1 (Dec 10, 2008)

i love all these!  you've got great style


----------



## LisaMontoya (Feb 6, 2009)

You are so adorable. You do great and fun makeup too - what a perfect cat-eye. I miss being young enough to get away with that look!


----------



## Faun (Feb 6, 2009)

I get all sorts of excited when I see you've posted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your cuteness has no equal and you have a whole lot of Sass that pairs it perfectly, you really know how to combine the two!

I'm deffinately a Zoffe fan, bigtime!


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 6, 2009)

Oh Wow, these 'all' rock!! LOVE your purple -as usual!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great job!


----------



## fintia (Feb 6, 2009)

OH OH OH!!! I just loved everything!!! great great girl!!


----------



## Sshaythiel (Feb 8, 2009)

All looks are fab.....I love your style....


----------



## natjotua (Feb 8, 2009)

all are definitely beautiful, but i especially love the pink and black one!


----------



## ladyfabolous231 (Jun 2, 2009)

simply gaw-jus!!!! i love your looks


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jul 9, 2009)

I love the 3rd I think, with the aqua liner. way cute!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 9, 2009)

Love that pink & black look on you. You are just a cute as a button!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 9, 2009)

It looks amazing! I'm such a huge fan of your looks.


----------



## amyzon (Jul 9, 2009)

Gorgeous.  And my god you are so fuh-reakin hot girl.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Jul 9, 2009)

Gorgeous! I always love your looks.


----------



## aggrolounge (Jul 9, 2009)

Gorrrgeous! Love the all purple look!!


----------



## monter (Jul 19, 2009)

My faves are two, three, five, and six... but man. All are amazing. Love your style.

What did you use on your waterline in number six?


----------



## Laurie (Jul 19, 2009)

Gorgeouss!1 Love the 4th and 5th especially!


----------



## Aimishu (Oct 21, 2009)

looks so great! love your style and love the purple!!!!!!!


----------



## fintia (Oct 21, 2009)

love them all.. but my fave is the one with black and pink with the pink noveau lippie!!


----------



## Stardustcolor (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh my.  I love your posts.  You are so talented and inspiring!!!

Thank you!


----------



## MedicalMaladies (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh my, I am SO in love with your second look! Very closely followed by your 5th and 6th looks. My goodness you're good!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 5, 2009)

I LOVE them all!!! You're stunning and so creative.


----------

